

Show HN: I made a Twitch floating player with floating chat (for Chrome) - romaincointepas
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitch-mini-player/fjeahcfaibacboijpccppebdpihhbflk

======
enilsen16
It's awesome, so much better than what I was using:
[http://bit.ly/1xsAH8b](http://bit.ly/1xsAH8b)

Although I think Chat is broken, because last night Twitch changed the IPs of
their chat servers.

~~~
romaincointepas
Chat works for me, could you provide a screenshot?

~~~
enilsen16
Seems to work now. I know twitch was having problems earlier today maybe that
was it.

------
romaincointepas
This is an early beta, feedback and suggestions welcome

------
tylerpachal
As someone that uses Twitch a lot I think this is awesome... Its a lot easier
than resizing my windows all of the time.

------
bramgg
This is amazing. Any chance on Firefox/Open source?

